# What's sexiest?



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

I for one can't decide...and I was only thinking of like 4 items when I started this...it just kept growing; everytime I wrote one I thought of another choice. Damn women are so sexy


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Is this like, something your girlfriend is going to put on for you, or something just in general? 'cause what is trashy in the bedroom can be great, while trashy out in public is not so great.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

elTwitcho said:


> Is this like, something your girlfriend is going to put on for you, or something just in general? 'cause what is trashy in the bedroom can be great, while trashy out in public is not so great.


Agreed!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> Is this like, something your girlfriend is going to put on for you, or something just in general? 'cause what is trashy in the bedroom can be great, while trashy out in public is not so great.


Agreed!








[/quote]

Oh, word! Hmm...hadn't really thought about that when I made it...I guess I was was thinking about both, ya know? Like sexy lingerie just in the bedroom, but tight jeans, hooker boots, etc was in public, just random chicks you see walking around...


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Thong/G-String


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

thigh highs but only on long legs


----------



## baitman (Feb 20, 2003)

Liquid said:


> thigh highs but only on long legs :nod:


Yeah, on short girls they're just called socks......


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

What do the thigh highs look like? Are those the boots that go past the knee?


----------



## baitman (Feb 20, 2003)

nylons that only go halfway up the thigh. At least that's what I had in mind.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

baitman said:


> nylons that only go halfway up the thigh. At least that's what I had in mind.


Yep, those are the ones...


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

cant decide either


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

cant decide either


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

no bra is always nice


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Thigh highs in the bedroom for sure...

I wouldn't wanna see any of that sh*t on the wife in public though









Pac


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

fishnets and hooker boots are hot


----------



## superman (Dec 30, 2004)

NONE of those i find sexy...

On a fat chick.


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

I think putting a couple of those together are best. For example, mini skirt with no underwear...now that is sexy. Or how about nothing on at all except high heals? No bra with a g-string...I could go on and on...I think I am gonna go make a booty call now!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm not picky: even just a towel is fine with me


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I can't decide! All of the above + a nice king size bed(top of the line one)


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

white fishnet stockings, no shoes and sexy red painted toenails on pretty feet!!! HOT!









Jay









Or just how about Michelle in a leather black catsuit!!!! SWEEEEEET


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jaejae said:


> white fishnet stockings, no shoes and sexy red painted toenails on pretty feet!!! HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, a black velvet cat suit








An ex of mine had one of those, and damn she looked hot in that!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

all of the above. different women have different physiques. some articles of clothing accentuate certain parts of their body. white thigh-highs won't do too much for a girl with chicken legs. a thong or g-string will look stupid on a girl with na'ssatall and a 45 year old milf will look silly in a school girl outfit.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

No bra is the attn getter that gets you looking


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Any of the above on a hot chick.

If on a fat chick, all of the above are not sexy.

I used to date some cheerleaders and sh*t man, cheerleader outfits plus no panties FTW!!!!


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

school girl is the way to go 
first you get high heels and thigh highs alonf with a short skirt 
and a white top bra or no whatever you prefer but its a bunch of stuff all in one 
and come on like all of ya dont want to bend some hot schoolgirl over and knock the linning outta her


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

hehehe


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i like what hot chicks normally wear to bed or when there in there pj's with other chicks, like a tank top no bra and pj pants or sweat pants.. that can be just as hot as any other thing.

im not into thongs any more, the boy shorts can be alot hotter, there are some hot lacy ones and they whay they shape the ass is pretty damn good..

i guess if i was still 18 then my answers would be differnt if i was dealing iwht young hot chicks but older women generally need som assistance to cover up some of the damage of time and weight fluxuation.. the average woman isnt a super model btu can definately be as hot or hotter if properly done


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

As long as Claire Danes is wearing it, anything:


----------



## mully2003 (Jan 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i like what hot chicks normally wear to bed or when there in there pj's with other chicks, like a tank top no bra and pj pants or sweat pants.. that can be just as hot as any other thing.
> 
> im not into thongs any more, the boy shorts can be alot hotter, there are some hot lacy ones and they whay they shape the ass is pretty damn good..
> 
> i guess if i was still 18 then my answers would be differnt if i was dealing iwht young hot chicks but older women generally need som assistance to cover up some of the damage of time and weight fluxuation.. the average woman isnt a super model btu can definately be as hot or hotter if properly done


I agree with most of what you said. pj pants and a tank top with no bra is very hot. Its a turn on when you know the access in her pants and shirt are very easy. No trouble with damn belts or bras.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

mully2003 said:


> i like what hot chicks normally wear to bed or when there in there pj's with other chicks, like a tank top no bra and pj pants or sweat pants.. that can be just as hot as any other thing.
> 
> im not into thongs any more, the boy shorts can be alot hotter, there are some hot lacy ones and they whay they shape the ass is pretty damn good..
> 
> i guess if i was still 18 then my answers would be differnt if i was dealing iwht young hot chicks but older women generally need som assistance to cover up some of the damage of time and weight fluxuation.. the average woman isnt a super model btu can definately be as hot or hotter if properly done


I agree with most of what you said. pj pants and a tank top with no bra is very hot. Its a turn on when you know the access in her pants and shirt are very easy. No trouble with damn belts or bras.
[/quote]

Hey, I just wanted to let ya know that in the last 200 years, America has tried to unsuccessfully invade Canada, and Canada has pushed back all the wya to the the whitehouse which we then burned to the ground.

Other than that, nice avatar







We'll try to keep the noise from the party up here down


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

before i would have said no panties...

but what about a schoolgirl outfit with no panties? that would be even better!!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Puff said:


> before i would have said no panties...
> 
> but what about a schoolgirl outfit with no panties? that would be even better!!!


Yeah, someone mentioned combinations & that one specifically, and I was thinking about them when I made it, but damn, there would have been soooo many choices...if anyone can remember combinations formulas from school...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i used to go to private school, and i remember there was this one stunner who had a really awesomely cut kilt. she'd pull that combo every once in a while and it f*cking rocked. holy sh*t she was hot...

that was the only thing that kept me at that school for a couple of years...all the chicks in their uniforms. short skirts, hiked up socks...skirt riding up...BAD PUFF!!! BAD!!!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

jaejae said:


> white fishnet stockings, no shoes and sexy red painted toenails on pretty feet!!! HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 catsuits







throws me in a frenzy everytime..now if theyd only made them a little less frustrating to take off all would be good







..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pretty sure any of those would do, but for the record, you cant beat thy high stockings.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

a better choice is those shorts underwear where they just bairly cover the ass cheaks...damn i love those things


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

My favorite would be boy shorts, no bra, and one of my old teeshirts!!!


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

lingerie and garters







...i'm not perverted i just love it


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

push up bra all the way...damn i love some cleavage


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2006)

What about just a smile?

Take a note from Johansson and Knightley










BTW, I think this is tasteful nudity, so Im hoping it is equal to the requirements and rugulations.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

...and that is officially as much of a woman as Dannyboy has seen


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> What about just a smile?
> 
> Take a note from Johansson and Knightley
> 
> ...


But...they're not smiling...


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> What about just a smile?
> 
> Take a note from Johansson and Knightley
> 
> ...


But...they're not smiling...:laugh:
[/quote]

they're so white they look dead

i'd still hit it though


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i think the sexiest would be to see this man in all of the above
View attachment 93912


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Boobah said:


> What about just a smile?
> 
> Take a note from Johansson and Knightley
> 
> ...


But...they're not smiling...:laugh:
[/quote]

they're so white they look dead

i'd still hit it though
[/quote]

in which order??


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> What do the thigh highs look like? Are those the boots that go past the knee?


I will try and keep this as PG rated as possible..







Here you go--


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Puff said:


> What about just a smile?
> 
> Take a note from Johansson and Knightley
> 
> ...


But...they're not smiling...:laugh:
[/quote]

they're so white they look dead

i'd still hit it though
[/quote]

in which order??
[/quote]

johannson and knightley at the same time would be cool with me, i mean i'm not picky


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

whos dat... that one wins...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....i need more pictures of the categorized items in the poll to further simplify my answer


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

NegativeCamber said:


> What do the thigh highs look like? Are those the boots that go past the knee?


I will try and keep this as PG rated as possible..







Here you go--









[/quote]
damn those stockings are hot

anything this women wears is hot


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

Does anyone find this sexy?


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

SCHOOL GIRL FOR THE WIN!!!

MUST HAVE PIG TAILS ALSO!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Does anyone find this sexy?


Sexy to play with, but not to look at...


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Does anyone find this sexy?










i dont dig that,not at all


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

NTcaribe said:


> Does anyone find this sexy?










i dont dig that,not at all
[/quote]

Oh, I forgot to tell everyone -the picture is a *"Scratch and Sniff"!*
Check it out!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Does anyone find this sexy?










i dont dig that,not at all
[/quote]

Oh, I forgot to tell everyone -the picture is a *"Scratch and Sniff"!*
Check it out!








[/quote]

HAhahahaha, nice one. As long as she's at least 18 then it's hot...if not then it's perverted...


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

dudes, they gotta want you or your money to put that stuff on....either way you pay and it is all about them treat them that way or they will eat you just like your P'S...."wink"


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

NTcaribe said:


> What do the thigh highs look like? Are those the boots that go past the knee?


I will try and keep this as PG rated as possible..







Here you go--









[/quote]
damn those stockings are hot

anything this women wears is hot
[/quote]

THANK YOU -- SHE IS HAT ISNT SHE :nod: :wink:


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

NegativeCamber said:


> THANK YOU -- SHE IS HAT ISNT SHE :nod: :wink:


I need to see more to make an educated decision.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

who's to decide everything listed there is


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i'll go for mini skirt with NO underwear.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i'll go for mini skirt with NO underwear.


is that what youll wear when you come over to my house


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

joey said:


> i'll go for mini skirt with NO underwear.


is that what youll wear when you come over to my house








[/quote]








why are you checking me out joey....i'm very glad you notice that


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i'll go for mini skirt with NO underwear.


is that what youll wear when you come over to my house








[/quote]








why are you checking me out joey....i'm very glad you notice that








[/quote]

...speaking of checking out and noticing....

Im noticing you have a very beautiful avatar picture, and I would love to further check out what kind of aspects she has to offer......so who 'dat be?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

all of the above.


----------



## jagoot (Apr 13, 2006)

cant decide they're all sexy yo...


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

well in public my lady dreses apropriate for the occasion in home it dont matter nothing on makes it easier for me to get busy







haha im glad she dont know what im typing right now otherwise id get this














haahhaha


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Miniskirts are great, thigh highs, fishnets, and all that crap but super tight jeans rock my boat!


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah I couldn't decide so I voted all


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

4 words "ALL OF THE ABOVE"


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i do have a thing for a cute girl in "boy shorts" though. that stuff is like magnets to my eyes. and i dont even care if im caught starring. its beyong my control.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

everything but whats a garter belt?


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

all those things are sexy


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

*everything but whats a garter belt?*


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

which one is a garter belt?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol im glad you have a pictorial handy for garder belts boba. any free time over there lately?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

*which one is a garter belt?*

I'll take you through womens longere step by step

the top is called a* bra*

then the bottom is callen a garter belt, notice how the garter belt kinda has to do with belts, which are worn around the waist


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

nevermind i looked at the pic and figured it out

i still say allll


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

fishnets


----------



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

definitly school gurl outfit remember britney spears in her first video that was hot.


----------

